# Installing SDL



## robban (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello.

Im trying to build my own media center using SDL. I've tried it on both mac and windows but I want my media center to be on a small computer that only will work as a media center and be up and running for a long while. So my friends who are very computerish told med that freeBSD is the way to go. 

So now I've installed freeBSD and KDE but i cant figure out how to install SDL. I am completely new to freeBSD. I've tried using pkg_add -r sdl1.2 that my friends told me would work but all i get is that the file doesnt exist.

And another question. How do I tell the complier where to find sdl once I get it installed? Will it get registered somewhere in the computer so that I just write "gcc main.cpp -lSDL" or will I have to import it some other way?

I really appreciate the help... Thanks...


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------

